# KA24e dilemma



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I have been looking around to get an engine for my 240. it is an 89 with the soch the rebuild kit is 750 or so and a used 240 engine is 650. but I can get my hands on a truck engine for around 300. now I know that the truck head is different then the 240 but can I put my head (still good I through a rod) on a truck ka block to get a inexpensive engine. I do not plan to put more than 10,000 miles in this combo before it gets swapped out with a det engine that is why I don't want to drop big dollar on this temp engine. If you know if this will work or have another idea let me know thanks.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Disregard as I found an engine for 5 big ones that has just over a 130,000 and is out of a sweet 240 ok so it is not so sweet now but it looks like it was well cared for and maybe not to hammered.

So new question the block that I prepped for rebuild (from KA24e) can I use it for a KA24DET build with changing out the internals of course but will the dual cam head bolt up and work? again thanks


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

mille-16i said:


> Disregard as I found an engine for 5 big ones that has just over a 130,000 and is out of a sweet 240 ok so it is not so sweet now but it looks like it was well cared for and maybe not to hammered.
> 
> So new question the block that I prepped for rebuild (from KA24e) can I use it for a KA24DET build with changing out the internals of course but will the dual cam head bolt up and work? again thanks


yes, the DOHC head bolts up, there is a crapload of things you need to do though, for a measly 5 hp.. not worth it IMHO... S13 KA-E = faster than S14 KADE (both cars with I/E)


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

the reason I ask is that I plan on doing a KA24det and since I already have a build preped block for my 24e I will just use it in the build up.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

dont waste your money on a KA. I found out the hard way about the DOHC KA motor. you said you paid $500 for a KA? If you look on ebay you can find a SR20 engine with trans (a/t) for $500. Send me a message and ill show you how to find it.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

well I already bought the ka and am rather happy right now I don't have time to do a swap and get it running good before I have to take a year vaca from it. After I get back I was thinking KA turbo Why do you say not to waste your time with the KA24de?


----------



## dj42000_2000 (Oct 19, 2004)

i personally think the s13 KA24DE is an excellent car to turbo, and others agree. but there are many posts going back and forth on this topic. read them and make up your own mind. If you already bought parts for the KA and decide to change your mind, let me know, i'll prolly buy them from you. heres my look at the engines. 
KA=heavier, iron block. more displacement. more torque. able to handle more boost and tolerate temperature better because it is iron. you have one. I have one. they are easy and cheap. unique. you bought a 240SX, not a 200SX or a 180SX or a skyline.
SR=lighter, aluminum block(50+/- lbs). came stock with turbo. more aftermarket parts available. relatively easy drag and drop swap. comes with more power than the KA stock. can't handle as much boost. less displacement.

thats pretty much it. good luck with the project.

peace


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

One of the major problems with turboing an KA24E is that there arn't a whole lot of aftermarket parts for it. I know of some headers, JWT cams, ECU upgrades, I guess it depends on how much money you want to put into it. Also, finding a turbo kit(if you can't fabricate) is hard to finder for the single cam. There are a few kits out there for the DE, not a lot, and even less for the single cam. However, I'm glad you decided to stick to the single cam, for 5 maybe 10hp, its not worth the time or money. Possibly, if you added more power, the other cam could create more power but i highly doubt it. Disco potato is the way to go!!! There are many upgrades that you need to be aware of in order to properly maintain/operate a turboed engine. If you can customize a new flange and upgrade the engine yourself, props cuz it'll be sweet! If you can't, it'll still be sweet, just cost more than twice as much, DAMN LABOUR COSTS!


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Right..... "It is better to say nothing then open your mouth and remove all doubt"

But anyway, as Chuck said swapping the DOHC head onto a SOHC isn't worth it. PM me if you want me to send you a link to a very descriptive version of how to do it and why it's not worth the effort. Why not just stick with the SOHC head? People put out 350+HP with SOHC.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

350hp reliably and how much money/work went into it. I am fairly set on keeping the KA have yet decided on e or de but am open to all Ideas also I may change my mind since in a year I will be in germany and SR's may be more plentyful and lower costs but at this moment I am for the KA it is stock I have one and can replace it if and when I blow it.


----------

